

Torrent Movie Downloading Done right - curated links - RobinKnowles
http://movies.org.org

======
Piskvorrr
Blank page saying "Sign in with Twitter" - cue Admiral Ackbar, exit stage
right.

~~~
nddrylliog
Since the primary purpose of the original project was to maintain watchlists
between friends, it makes a lot of sense.

However, in future versions, there _will_ be completely anonymous login-less
search. Working on that.

